# Medida del consumo (Watts) en Corriente Alterna o en Continua?



## diegoweichafe (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola soy Diego de Chile.

Estoy terminando el proceso de independizacion de la red electrica, a base de paneles solares, tengo un inversor de 400 W para comenzar y ahora debo comprar las baterias, pero no se cuantas o de que medida en Ah debo comprar, ya que estoy tratando de hacer una lista de mis electrodomesticos a partir de sus potencia en Watt.

Pero me e topado con el problema de medirlos en corriente alterna o en continua, ya que en algunos aparatos dan ambos tipos de informacion.

Por ejemplo:

- Tengo un cargador de mi notebook que dice que consume 65 W. En el INPUT dice "100 - 240 ~ 1.7A (50-60 Hz)", y en el output dice: "19V ... 3.42A".

Por lo tanto, si multiplico el voltaje y amperaje en continua me da 65 W, pero no ocurre asi si multiplico 220 V (que es el standar en chile) con 1.7A, ya que en ese caso me da 374 W?.....

La verdad yo pensaba que conocia bastante del tema, pero me e topado con esto que creo que jamas resolvi.

Sinceramente estoy confundido.

Espero su ayuda.

El link contiene una imagen del cargador que hablo

Diego_Weichafe


----------



## terenghi (Feb 23, 2011)

Lo que pasa que tu has medido el consumo de la salida de continua, lo que te da 1,7 amp. es el consumo del primario del transformador, y el secundario tiene un bobinado para 19 v  - 3,42 amp.
Recuerda que de acuerdo a la potencia a consumir por el equipo se proyecta la potencia del secundario.
Suelen ser de potencias distintas


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2011)

Estas mezclando los tantos.. sigue en la misma unidad. Si tienes un inversor de 400 watt (entiendo que es de salida de 220 volts a 400 watts) no podras superar esa potencia, es mas por proteccion no mas de 300/350watt de consumo. Si el notebook consume 65watt te queda el resto para repartir en los demas dispositivos. Despues entra en juego la autonomia (en horas) es decir mantener una determinada potencia en tantas horas (sin sol) una vez que conozcas tus requerimientos tantos en potencia como en horas de trabajo podras saber que bateria y cuantas necesitaras para cumplir con esa necesidad. Finalmente tenes que completar el ciclo entonces la cantidad de celdas solares deben ser tal que alcancen a recargar la/s bateria/s


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo no creo que esté mezclando cosas. La etiqueta dice claramente salida 65W. Y a la entrada especifica 100/240 1.7A. Lo que se me ocurre es que los 1.7A están indicados como el máximo consumo en el momento del arranque. En general estas fuentes conmutadas tienen un rendimiento del 80/90% así que *supongo* que el consumo real debe estar en los 75 u 80 Watts dependiendo de lo que se requiera de ella.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2011)

BT, si va alimentar con baterias un inversor con salida de 220v 400watt debe seguir la misma medida donde va a conectar una zapatilla de 220volts donde por un lado no puede excederse de los 400watt que le entrega supuestamente el inversor y por otro lado las baterias con su autonomia en horas. 

Entra con 12 volts CC y sale con 220V. Despues si lo que conecta a traves de sus fuentes, trafos, etc andan en CC o CA que tiene que ver? 

Las unidades de salida son en watts y la entrada en 12 volts amper/hora segun lo que cargue.. La pregunta que hace es sobre las baterias..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Me parece que hay algo que interpretaste mal: 





> en el output dice: "19V ... 3.42A".


Si a la salida da eso, mal puede consumir siendo una fuente conmutada 400W. Fijate que es un adaptador para PC. La duda de él está referida a la diferencia entre lo que especifica la entrada en el adaptador y lo que especifica a la salida. Al menos eso es lo que yo entiendo.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 23, 2011)

Necesitas saber bastantes mas cosas:
la potencia máxima a consumir en el momento mas desfavorable en vatios eso te dará la potencia del inversor y la corriente máxima que deben de entregar las baterías
la energía máxima a consumir en un día mas desfavorable con el sol mas desfavorable, eso te dará la capacidad de carga de las baterías y también cuantos paneles debes de poner

Los vatios W son unidad de potencia 1W=1J/1s
Los vatios *POR* hora W·h son unidad de energía como también lo son las calorías y los julios.
Los vatios partidos por hora W/h no son nada está mal dicho

Para calcular la potencia se suman todos los posibles aparatos que estén conectados a la vez. Por ejemplo se supone que no tendrás encendidas todas las luces, como mucho las tres cuartas partes y nunca pondrás la calefacción y el aire acondicionado a la vez. Calcular esto bien es realmente complejo.
Luego calculas cuanto tiempo está cada cosa encendida al día (otra cosa complicada) lo multiplicas por la potencia y te dará la energía que debe de almacenar la batería.
Esa misma energía debe de ser la que entreguen los paneles solares en las horas de sol mas desfavorables, de ahí sale en número de paneles
Luego cuentas los rendimientos de las baterías, inversores, paneles, cables etc y un factor de corrección para posibles días de eclipses ;-), cielo nublado muy cerrado etc que bajarían el rendimiento de los paneles y también consideras si estás dispuesto a sacrificar "un día sin lavadora cuando haga malo"....


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2011)

BT, el inversor que dice -por lo que interpreto- es un converter 12 volts/ 220volts / 400 watt


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 24, 2011)

En efecto brujo, pero su duda no es con respecto a él, si no al consumo de sus artefactos eléctricos 





> ya que estoy tratando de hacer una lista de mis electrodomesticos a partir de sus potencia en Watt.


Es al menos lo que yo interpreto. O sea, la pregunta de él es cuanto consume el cargador de su PC, si los 1.7A que dice con respecto a la entrada, o los 65 Watts que supuestamente entrega.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2011)

La respuesta es "mídelo". Lo normal es que la fuente esté bastante sobredimensionada y aunque pueda dar 60W solo se use 40 y además no sabemos el rendimiento.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2011)

Busca un recibo eléctrico y mira el consumo real en kW·h , a partir de ahí puedes calcular mas o menos que gastas cada día.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 24, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En efecto brujo, pero su duda no es con respecto a él, si no al consumo de sus artefactos eléctricos
> Es al menos lo que yo interpreto. O sea, la pregunta de él es cuanto consume el cargador de su PC, si los 1.7A que dice con respecto a la entrada, o los 65 Watts que supuestamente entrega.



OK, BT. Para mi es por lo que entrega porque desde algun lado lo saca.. desde ese punto de vista si coincido con vos en los 80 watt. Ayer no se donde tenia la cabeza..


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2011)

NO los entrega. Los PUEDE entregar. No es lo mismo.
Ya te aseguro yo que mi PC no consume 500W permanentemente, la fuente los podría entregar si se los piden pero como no se lo piden no lo da y por lo tanto no lo consume.

Los valores de entrada son aproximados normalmente no ponen 12V 1A y 230V 0,05217391304...A que sería lo exacto, bueno, eso mas el consumo de la fuente en si. Lo que dicen es 220V 1A y se curan en salud, tu sabes que eso puede consumir hasta 1A y lo conectas a una toma de corriente que lo permita, en realidad el consumo no superará los 100mA.
La fuente de mi eee pone lo mismo: salida 12V 3A y entrada 100~240V 50/60Hz 1A eso significaría que en la fuente se "quemarían" en el mejor de los casos 100-30=70W y en el peor 240-30=210W y por lo que se calienta (a ojo) lo que consume la fuente en si serán unos 5W cuando está cargando, que se calienta algo pero no quema, y cuando ya ha cargado muy poco porque está completamente fría.


----------

